# Kim's Corner.



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry if there has already been a post about this, but will there be a Kim's Corner at Waxstock this year? I've still got a fair bit of unused gear that l didn't bring down last year.


----------



## J77ONO (Apr 11, 2012)

Its Advertised on the 2013 website bud :thumb:


----------



## leost (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes bud it will b there again as I b working on there


----------

